# Finally , unrestricted exercise



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson finally got his leg stitches out and is free to run about the yard to his heart's content. He is a happy boy again!


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

I love those action shots!!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

That is a happy boy for sure. I just love flying poodles!


----------



## alieannie (Jan 25, 2015)

What an adorable boy! Have fun running, buddy!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Happy day! Nothing better than seeing them run zoomies again after all the anxiety.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

WHOOOHOOO!!! Run Wilson RUN!!!!!! Love his flying poodle pics!


----------

